# Lowell Police Academy



## stash9009 (Jul 25, 2004)

Hello all,

I just want to know how much it costs it attend the Lowell Police Academy if you are a self-sponsor? 

I am familiar with the requirements of self sponsorship. I just want to know the cost.

Please reply ONLY if you KNOW what it costs!!! No guessing is necessary because I can guess just as easily and if I wanted a guess, I would not have posted this.


Thanks in advance.


----------



## HPD104 (Jan 12, 2006)

http://www.lowellpolice.com/training_education/training_in_lpd/academy.htm


----------



## Officer Dunngeon (Aug 16, 2002)

stash9009 said:


> *Please reply ONLY if you KNOW what it costs*!!! No guessing is necessary because I can guess just as easily *and if I wanted a guess, I would not have posted this*.


Damn! Who died and made you boss of this thread? :mrgreen:


----------



## stash9009 (Jul 25, 2004)

First off,

no one made me king of this thread...i just posted it. Secondly, that link tells me absolutely nothing...except a phone # which I don't want to call if I can get the same info on here.

Sorry for the tone of my post but I have been on Masscops long enough to see that people don't always reply back with the answers to your questions...in fact, they usually give you an answer that is totally irrelevant. 

I don't make many posts, but the ones that I do, I would like the correct answer.

K.I.S.S. if you know what I mean....


----------



## HPD104 (Jan 12, 2006)

Officer Dunngeon said:


> Damn! Who died and made you boss of this thread? :mrgreen:


I know it. I was going to say $2300 but I was afraid of what the hopeful recruit would do to me!!!!


----------



## Officer Dunngeon (Aug 16, 2002)

stash9009 said:


> First off,
> 
> no one made me king of this thread...i just posted it.


Who said king? I said "boss."



> Sorry for the tone of my post but I have been on Masscops long enough to see that people don't always reply back with the answers to your questions...in fact, they usually give you an answer that is totally irrelevant.


Then why would you ask a question when you already know you'll get misinformed answers and speculations from what you seem to consider to be a bunch of incompetant nincompoops that post here regularly?



> I don't make many posts, but the ones that I do, I would like the correct answer.


Please see above response.



> K.I.S.S. if you know what I mean....


:???: No, I don't... anyone? Anyone?

P.S. Lighten up!


----------



## Bravo2-7 (Jan 9, 2005)

$2,300 was the cost...unfortunetly, there are no more self-sponsors allowed at the academies. You must be a full-time employee of the department that sends you now.


----------



## stash9009 (Jul 25, 2004)

Thank you all for your responses. I got the info I needed, no thanks to some of you....


----------



## lofu (Feb 25, 2006)

I heard from a buddy of mine, who heard from a cop, who heard from the janitor at the Lowell PD that they raised the cost for self-sponsors and it now costs $7, 361.48.


----------



## HPD104 (Jan 12, 2006)

stash9009 said:


> Thank you all for your responses. I got the info I needed, no thanks to some of you....


You are the man Mr. Self sponser, I am so sorry have not given you a certified letter stating the exact price. If you were not so lazy, you could have called the number on the link. Which is what a smart person would have done instead of trust an anonymous post on a website. If you do ever make it into an academy I would suggest less of an attitude with the......no wait on second thought, the instructors encourage you speak your mind freely, so tell them like it is.


----------



## RustyShackleford (Sep 1, 2005)

Bravo2-7 said:


> $2,300 was the cost...unfortunetly, there are no more self-sponsors allowed at the academies. You must be a full-time employee of the department that sends you now.


There are currently a couple self sponsors in the LPA. No, i'm not one. The MPTC-run academies are the ones not taking self sponsors. And about the price, $2,300, plus books, a hell of a lot of gear/uniforms, etc.


----------



## BPD110 (Jan 14, 2006)

Damn Self Sponsers...ruin it for everyone else


----------



## frapmpd24 (Sep 3, 2004)

HPD104 said:


> You are the man Mr. Self sponser, I am so sorry have not given you a certified letter stating the exact price. If you were not so lazy, you could have called the number on the link. Which is what a smart person would have done instead of trust an anonymous post on a website. _*If you do ever make it into an academy I would suggest less of an attitude with the......no wait on second thought, the instructors encourage you speak your mind freely, so tell them like it is.*_


Specifically, make sure you express your opinion to the Defensive Tactics instructors at Lowell, they like sharing of opinions! :mrgreen:

(Anyone want to go to Day 1 for stash9009???)


----------



## Officer Dunngeon (Aug 16, 2002)

stash9009 said:


> Thank you all for your responses. I got the info I needed, no thanks to some of you....


:L: :L: :L: :L: :L: :L:

Anytime!


----------



## HPD104 (Jan 12, 2006)

frapmpd24 said:


> Specifically, make sure you express your opinion to the Defensive Tactics instructors at Lowell, they like sharing of opinions! :mrgreen:
> 
> (Anyone want to go to Day 1 for stash9009???)


I would love to be there!!!!!


----------



## jyanis (Jul 23, 2004)

frapmpd24 said:


> Specifically, make sure you express your opinion to the Defensive Tactics instructors at Lowell, they like sharing of opinions! :mrgreen:
> 
> (Anyone want to go to Day 1 for stash9009???)


Yeah!! Bobby would give you a heart to heart! That would be a good one!!!


----------



## Bravo2-7 (Jan 9, 2005)

RustyShackleford said:


> There are currently a couple self sponsors in the LPA. No, i'm not one. The MPTC-run academies are the ones not taking self sponsors. And about the price, $2,300, plus books, a hell of a lot of gear/uniforms, etc.


That is good to hear, I know Sgt. Fleming wanted to keep accepting them. I had about six in mine, and almost all of them have gotten on full time somewhere.

And yes, I think a little meeting of the minds with Bobby and Chuck would be good for Mr. Stash


----------



## usaf1199a (Nov 28, 2005)

I'm there right now... i believe we have 2 or 3 self sponsors. Not too many - but they are there running the all the miles with us.... have to respect those guys, they sweat like the rest of us but at least we're getting paid=) Half way thru baby!!!!!! There's a lot to like about Lowell


----------



## frapmpd24 (Sep 3, 2004)

usaf1199a said:


> I'm there right now... i believe we have 2 or 3 self sponsors. Not too many - but they are there running the all the miles with us.... have to respect those guys, they sweat like the rest of us but at least we're getting paid=) Half way thru baby!!!!!! *There's a lot to like about Lowell*


Is that the city's new slogan? I can see at the bottom of the entering Lowell signs. You could be on to something...


----------



## usaf1199a (Nov 28, 2005)

Yeah I think you're right.... that would look sweet on the signs. Lowell is a great city especially if you need easy access to methadone and hypodermic needles


----------



## no$.10 (Oct 18, 2005)

stash9009 said:


> Thank you all for your responses. I got the info I needed, no thanks to some of you....


Better save your money for some counseling. There is a psych test, _dontchaknow_.


----------



## Deuce (Sep 27, 2003)

Stash, when you get to DT tell Bobby he looks like he's losing weight...


----------

